# Acana question



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

We been feeding our chi Acana puppy small breed. Holly weighs 2.3kg (5lbs) and is 4 months old I feed her 45kg per day which I split up into 15kgs portions breakfast, lunch and dinner. She eats this under 40 seconds (we've timed her!!) and then she looks at us in a 'is this all your feeding me' kind of way.... She goes crazy when she sees us eat and I feel so mean!!!

Are we feeding her right? Why is she ssoooo hungary all the time?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sorry 45kg a day? You mean g, right?


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

miuccias said:


> I am sorry 45kg a day? You mean g, right?


Ooppsss!!! Hahahahaha yes sorry  xxxx 45g & 15g lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

So I calculated for you and it says that according to your chi's weight and acana puppy formula caloric content you should be feeding 50g
I think you know your dog better, so if you would like to feed her a little bit more you can do it, and then you'll see. That she seems all the time hungry doesn't mean you are underfeeding her though. some puppies just love food too much!!! 
As long as she is healthy and the right weight you shouldn't worry about it, imo!


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

miuccias said:


> So I calculated for you and it says that according to your chi's weight and acana puppy formula caloric content you should be feeding 50g
> I think you know your dog better, so if you would like to feed her a little bit more you can do it, and then you'll see. That she seems all the time hungry doesn't mean you are underfeeding her though. some puppies just love food too much!!!
> As long as she is healthy and the right weight you shouldn't worry about it, imo!


Thanks  she's just so hungry ALL the time but then again I think she would eat anything!!!!lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think often these little guys have bigger eyes than stomach! My dogs will eat and eat if I let them


----------



## Miryam (Jun 25, 2012)

I think the amount you feed your puppy should be more judged by you than what is suggested. These amounts are only recommendations anyway. It depends on your puppy, how much energy he uses and his rate of growth as well as bone structure. A heavier boned dog will weigh more than a finer boned dog and hence need more food. Also how often do you feed your puppy? I haven't heard of this food here in the UK but I guess it's a dried kibble diet. I have looked into pet nutrition and its a now well known fact that dog food, especially kibble is very low in nutrition. That there is almost no difference in puppy food versus adult food. It's just a sales tactic. We are all being brainwashed into feeding our pets all this commercial highly processed food, that is low in nutrients and totally unsuitable for a dogs stomach to digest. There is tons on the Internet on dogs and the best food to feed them. Dog food is always bottom of the list. Infact my veterinarian told me the rule of thumb in feeding your dog is this. A: is it made from human grade ingredients? If not, do not feed it to your dog. B:if humans can eat it then it is ok.but the biggest tip he gave me was, if its been made for dogs don't feed it to your dog, as its all rubbish. So hence my research into pet nutrition. I would now never feed my dog any pre made dog food.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I think often these little guys have bigger eyes than stomach! My dogs will eat and eat if I let them


I totally agree with you on this! This was something we struggled with when Venus was younger. Granted she is a mix, so she's bigger anyway, but when Jer used to be home more he would feel so bad all the time and leave her food bowl down all the time and keep filling it when I wasn't home! Unfortunately she gained quite a bit of weight, and after 3 years I still have not had any success in helping her loose it  

I say try feeding her the 50g recommended, and see how it goes  Don't make the same mistake my fiance did


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When Odie was a puppy, we would let her eat as much as she wanted (and we still do). Some dogs will self regulate and some won't and will gain weight like crazy. Remember that the feeding guidelines are ready just guidelines and it's possible that you may to feed more or less. It's best to go by body condition. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> When Odie was a puppy, we would let her eat as much as she wanted (and we still do). Some dogs will self regulate and some won't and will gain weight like crazy. Remember that the feeding guidelines are ready just guidelines and it's possible that you may to feed more or less. It's best to go by body condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree I have four chis and they had food all the time and not a one of them has a weight problem they are trim and fit but on the other hand many years ago I had two chis that you could not do that with. They were on a reduced fat food and always battled weight. The amount I had to give them seemed so tiny and they were always starving. It was very sad and broke my heart. The only why I would ration food is if I had to and one of them was to develop a weight problem. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Adjust to your puppy's needs. If she looks a little thin and acts hungry, increase her daily amount. If she looks good and fit but she's still begging for more, it's likely she's just a chowhound.  Gemma gets more than the recommended amount of raw for her every night, but if I give her less she starts looking thin. So you just have to find out what works best for your puppy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx had food out all the time when he was a puppy. He seemed at that time to eat just what he wanted. Around a year old we put Jaxx on a set feeding schedule to arrange potty breaks to a set schedule as well.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja would eat the entire bag if he could lol

I feed acana too and just found this online


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

oh oh......now what  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You know what - I couldn't care less, it's not a recall due to contamination or whatever, it seems any food we feed has scares of one sort or the other - I won't feed raw, apart from Ziwipeak and that too has got bad press on here - I don't put this much thought into the foods we eat - so Acana it stays!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ninja would eat the entire bag if he could lol
> 
> I feed acana too and just found this online


That's disappointing! Next time I'm in the more natural pet store here, I'm going to ask them what they think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

